# ContentPane Scrollbar machen.



## f.ritz (15. Dez 2003)

Hallo!

Weist jemand wie ich den ContentPane von einem JFrame scrollbar mache?
Für den Fall, wenn die Komponenten die auf ContantPane sollen nicht mehr drauf passen?


----------



## Stefan1200 (15. Dez 2003)

Ich rate jetzt mal, kann man nicht einfach den JPanel auf dem alles ist, dem JScrollPane hinzufügen, und dann den JScrollPane der contentPane hinzufügen?

Klingt jetzt etwas wirre, vielleicht versteht mich ja jemand ;-) *g*


----------



## Ebenius (15. Dez 2003)

@Stefan1200: Ich glaube, ich verstehe...

Also fast. Ich würde es so machen:

```
JComponent component = frame.getContentPane();
JScrollPane scrollPane = new ScrollPane(component);
frame.setContentPane(scrollPane);
```

Allerdings hat das den kleinen Nachteil, dass so hübsche Dinge wie ím _Scrollable_-Interface definiert nicht so schön funktionieren. Normalerweise würdest Du jetzt ein _JPanel_ ableiten und _Scrollable_ implementieren. Dadurch bedient sich die GUI dann besser. Nötig ist das allerdings nicht.

Ebenius


----------



## Stefan1200 (15. Dez 2003)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Stefan1200: Ich glaube, ich verstehe...
> 
> Also fast.



Na, für einfach nur geraten, war das doch gut ;-) *g*


----------

